# pheasant hunting tournament/ 56 gun give away



## dakotaeyes (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello, the White Lake sportsman club near White Lake SD is hosting a pheasant hunting tourney in and around the White Lake area. We will be giveing 56 guns away based on a full field of 20 teams 6 hunters per team. First place will be 7 winchester super x3 3.5" shotguns, one for each one of hunters on the team and one for the host landowner. Guns will be given to the top 5 teams, 8th place, 11th place, 15th place and a consolation prize for 18th place based on a full field of 20 teams. Each team gets one box of 25 shells for the day, only 3 dogs on the ground at once, a judge plus landowner will accompany each group into the field, hunt takes place on the 22nd of Dec. from 10 to 4 with check in at 5:30. Entry fee is $250 per hunter $1500 per team, $150 deposit per hunter required, early bird drawing for all team members entered by Nov. 15th. This will be a great time and an awesome opportunity to hunt some world class pheasant hunting ground with an oppurtunity at winning some great guns. Any questions call (605)680-1853.


----------

